# First European Highline Tail Lights on North American MQB Tiguan



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

*UPDATE*****
See newest Dynamic Style Euro Tail Light installation starting on Post #49 of this thread:








*****

Haven't seen any others post with completed swaps in NA and I had worked with forum member ZERO815 in creating his first harness for the Tiguan. He has done extensive work on the MQB Golf platform (sweeping turn signal tail lights on the GTI and R, for example). See image below of his Harness.

All images are with running lights on. For videos search youtube until I upload something as there are a lot uploaded already.

*Brakes:*


*Reverse Light:*


*Turn Signal:*


*Rear Fog light (drivers side only):*



So the good news is its relatively simple and near identical to the method of the mk7 Golf's. Please reach out to forum member ZERO815 if interested in help with coding and a harness that is needed for the swap. You will want to locate your own tail lights (and switch if wanting rear fog functionality) as well, which can be bought from a number of European sources.

*Tail Lights Parts:*
5NA945207C - Left Outer
5NA945208C - Right Outer
5NA945307D - Left Inner
5NA945308D - Right Inner

*Switch (only necessary if utilizing rear fog lights):*
5G0941431BD - AUTO Switch with front and rear fog options

*Harness:*
Contact ZERO815 for details.


*Coding:*
Again, contact ZERO815. Coding will be provided with the harness.


*HOW TO:*
ZERO815 provides very good documentation for the mk7 Golf swap that is 90% relevant to the Tiguan. The main challenge is removing rear hatch trim, C pillar trim and roof liner. Then you need to run the harness between lights (inner and outer) following existing wiring looms and zip tie it together. You'll need time and patience as taking some of the panels require some care and tools. ZERO815 cable is better than any other I've used, and its as easy as plugging things in like a piggy back wiring system. No requirements to insert new pins into harnesses, etc. And I've helped perfect the lengths of the harness as well so everything is clean and tidy.

I'll save the main instructions to be shared when you acquire your harness but here are some points and images (click on the images for larger pictures):

Removing Lights:
The inner are easy if you remove the rear hatch card first (see below), or if you pop out the access doors you can remove the two 8mm nuts holding them in, unplug the harness and they pop right out. The outer are also easy. If you look under the C pillar opening at the bottom of your trunk you'll see a vented grill. This pops out with a flat head screwdriver on both sides giving you access to the big white wing nut like quick release. Righty-Tighty, Lefty-Loosey. Unscrew it, it only turns maybe 180 or 360 degrees and stays there but just pulls the light in. Then unclip the harness (pull the red tab up first then push in the release clasp that exposes and then pull out the harness). Then the light should come straight out.

Rear Hatch Card:
3 x T20 screws need to be removed from the rear hatch card.
 

Follow instructions in removing the rear hatch pieces but most of them all just pull out and are held in place with metal spring clips. The hatch card is removed by the same forced edge pulling after removing those 3 T20 screws. Be careful before fully removing the hatch card as there are 2 wiring harnesses attached to it (the LED trunk light on the left, and the power tail gate buttons on the right).


Headliner:
The headliner can be pulled down after pulling back the rubber seal and using a trim tool to edge it out, once out there are 3 metal spring clips holding the headliner to the roof.


C Pillar:
The C pillar trim is a little tougher. First remove the T30 screws holding the rear folding seat releases on either side (just pull the handles all the way back and you can reach them no problem). There is also a 3rd T30 holding the grocery bag clip on the passenger side.
 

The C Pillar trim is on there tight and needs to be pried out now. Best to pull back all the rubber trim just like the headliner, and use a flashlight to see into the crack and find where to pull out for each clip. There is a chance these clips can fall off and down into the deep depths of the trim - you'll never see them again unless you take a lot of the trim apart and it isn't easy. I dropped two but had spares so didn't fish them out - no rattling yet either so they are staying wherever they are. They should mostly stay in place however.
 

Running Wires:
There is an outer tail light harness that runs from the outer tail lights up the c pillar that you will have to fish through to connect up with an inner tail light harness that goes from the rear hatch to the central Accordion style cable grommets between the door opening. Between the inner tail lights there is also a wire that ties everything together for both sides. End result for the hatch looks like the following:


For the C pillar run I used a little bit of felt tape to hold the cable closer to the rubber seal so as to stay away from getting pinched in the metal spring clips when putting it all together. Just ensure you make a clear path when you run yours.


Accordion Cable Grommet:
This is a real pain. They brake easy so be very careful. Check out videos on youtube for installing mk7 golf european tail lights (lots of them) for some tips but essentially if you remove and unclip the headliner as above you'll be able to access the bottom portion of the accordion grommet clips and undo them. I couldn't get the top undone as I did not want to break them. Its very hard to get a scewdriver in from the side to push in the clip (they are similar to how the interior light lenses are attached, with a push in tab on one side and a solid hook edge on the other). If they brake you are going to have water damage so be careful. Running the wiring harness through is a little tricky so use a wire fishing line tool or a really thick Ziptie like I did (see images) to help pull the harness through. Drivers side is tougher because there is more wiring running through it. Also, best to unclip the wiring harness block on the drivers side and detach the cables so that you can get in behind the door frame to run the wiring through the Grommet easier. This is where you will be connecting two harnesses together - one from the inner tail light, the other from the outer tail light.
 
 
 

Tips:

The harness clips on the smaller thinner wire ends are hard to undue if you accidentally clip them together (there is a very tiny tab that you can pry under the side to release if you do. Inspect the cable clips before putting them together. The large clips for the actual tail lights are simple.
Before putting all the trim pieces back together, do your coding and make sure everything works.
Use Zip ties or even better, felt tape (you can buy rolls of the stuff on amazon) to avoid rattles. its good stuff to have on hand anyway.
Don't over stretch the harness, they should fit just right with a little bit of slack following natural paths of already run cable looms, try different runs to shorten if needed.
If you have Rear Scandinavian DRLs coded you may run into an issue with the new taillights like I did. ZERO815 helped me through it (he's in Germany and speaks German so yeah he knows what all the gibberish is in OBD11/VAGCOM). Was a simple fix, but feel free to reach out before hand if you want further details.

Thats it. Loving the new look, suits the Golf R exhaust and always thought the rear on the R-Line was a little lacking compared to the rest of the car. Really happy I did this.

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

mattchatr said:


> ....at least I think so.
> 
> Haven't seen any others post with completed swaps in NA and I had worked with forum member ZERO815 in creating his first harness for the Tiguan. He has done extensive work on the MQB Golf platform (sweeping turn signal tail lights on the GTI and R, for example). See image below of his Harness.
> 
> ...


Awesome job and writte up!!!

Still have nightmares of trying to fish my rear dash cam cable through the accordion cable grommet!

Surprisingly alot more disassembly required than I thought! Well done dude!

Cheers! 


2019 Highline R Line


----------



## theif1914 (Feb 15, 2013)

So with this do will still have to “recode” the ecu or is it just plug and play


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

How much $ total we talking for this project? Great write up and execution! These look amazing.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

theif1914 said:


> So with this do will still have to “recode” the ecu or is it just plug and play
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will need an OBD11 or VAGCOM type cable and software yes.



blackgliguy said:


> How much $ total we talking for this project? Great write up and execution! These look amazing.


I unfortunately can't share my expenses accurately as I was part of the test bed for this but I see that e-acca has the tail lights listed in USD for:

5NA945207C Left Outer - $152.50
5NA945208C Right Outer - $152.50
5NA945307D Left Inner - $153.34
5NA945308D Right Inner - $153.34

The Switch was about $40 on ebay.

The cable you will have to reach out to ZERO815 directly but is not very expensive given the high quality of the build, and you need his coding to complete the project so you're paying for both.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Thanks again [mention]mattchatr [/mention] and [mention]ZERO815 [/mention].








Just ordered my harness and lights! Can’t wait to get this.  

Didn’t post a pic of the transaction of the harness as I’m not sure the seller wants the price announced. Reach out to him like I did and ask. He is very nice. 


Kurt


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

This is epic, love the write up! Will be on the hunt for a set of these down the road to copy you, they look amazing. So dumb that the US spec cars got jipped of these awesome lights to begin with.


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

My wallet is going to get a lot lighter soon. Thanks for making this happen!


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

bobbysanders22 said:


> This is epic, love the write up! Will be on the hunt for a set of these down the road to copy you, they look amazing. So dumb that the US spec cars got jipped of these awesome lights to begin with.


Yeah, I still wish we had the GTI engine, would have been in favour of that over lights but hopefully the tune options are out soon.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

I have a feeling my wallet might be getting lighter soon too. The fact that modern day cars still have red turn signals, especially ones that occupy a brake light position, infuriates me! The sole fact that this upgrade provides amber turns separate from the brake lights is enough to warrant the cost, the fact that they look FANTASTIC is a huge added bonus.

This is great, thanks everyone for the hard work and contributions to the community. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

mattchatr said:


> ....at least I think so.
> 
> Haven't seen any others post with completed swaps in NA and I had worked with forum member ZERO815 in creating his first harness for the Tiguan. He has done extensive work on the MQB Golf platform (sweeping turn signal tail lights on the GTI and R, for example). See image below of his Harness.
> 
> ...


So I'm in the process of doing this, got rained out today. I'm making my own harness as I already had all the pieces, so I can get a little creative when it comes to where I wire through and length.

I'm planning on putting both outers through the passenger side grommet so I don't have to fish through the driver side wires.

Here are my quick questions:

Securing the harnesses:
Did you secure both of them on the ceiling under the grommets, I'm assuming taped down? I'm worried about the tape gives way after a while and I don't want to do that again, was there any place under the tailgate to lock them down?

Securing the wire to the outer:
Same question, just taped down right inside the trim? I'm assuming combination of felt tape and maybe gorilla tape all the way down will do it?

Thanks in advance! So far no lost clips, but I also pulled the bottom off where the tailgate closes and that's given me more ability to pull back on the C Pillar.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Zabes64 said:


> So I'm in the process of doing this, got rained out today. I'm making my own harness as I already had all the pieces, so I can get a little creative when it comes to where I wire through and length.
> 
> I'm planning on putting both outers through the passenger side grommet so I don't have to fish through the driver side wires.
> 
> ...


Just felt tape and zip ties. I followed all the existing wiring looms where possible. Wiring was otherwise tight enough between zip ties and felt tape that the run under the roof liner I think was just felt taped and didn't need too much because everything holds in place pretty tight after its back together. Really just the C pillar trim that I needed the extra felt tape to keep the wiring close to the edge without being close to the spring clips and other tight spots.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

So I just finished installing my own harness today. First what a pain in the ass this was, but then again partly because I made my own, and my connectors didn't fit through the grommet, so I just put wires through and did bullet connectors.

I had zero issues with losing clips, I had clips that got stuck in the slot, and I had to use pliers to get underneath each side to pull them out.

I also used fishing tape to go through the grommets, I was actually able to go up from the bottom and come out the top and then pull the hatch inner wires through that way, it was very easy and didn't have to worry about breaking the grommets.

Unfortunately with my luck, my right inner tail was missing the trim piece on the edge that helps keep water out, thank you ebay, and since I bought them last August I was SOL, so that meant ordering a new trim piece from the UK for £5.5 plus £20 shipping, about 10 days to get it.

Had I bought the cable from Zero0815 I think it would have been a solid 6 hours, but mine was way more because of creating the harness myself. I could likely do it again in about 3-4 hours now that I know where the clips are, how to run the wires etc, but if you do this expect 6 hours.

One helpful part was taking off the bottom trim between the 2 sides, gave me a little more pull on the C pillar trim.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Zabes64 said:


> So I just finished installing my own harness today. First what a pain in the ass this was, but then again partly because I made my own, and my connectors didn't fit through the grommet, so I just put wires through and did bullet connectors.
> 
> I had zero issues with losing clips, I had clips that got stuck in the slot, and I had to use pliers to get underneath each side to pull them out.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that c pillar trim is pretty tight. When I get back in there to replace a couple clips I will likely take the bottom piece off as well. Couldn't you swap the weather trim from the OE lights until you get the new ones?


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

mattchatr said:


> Zabes64 said:
> 
> 
> > So I just finished installing my own harness today. First what a pain in the ass this was, but then again partly because I made my own, and my connectors didn't fit through the grommet, so I just put wires through and did bullet connectors.
> ...


So good question, and several points regarding that.

The NAR trim piece does not fit in the 5NA trim, NOT ONLY that, but I tried leaving the Left inner in with the NAR outers and it will not close, they do not even fit together.

So 5NAs and NARs will not work in conjunction with each other.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Well, after all that they up and released details on the 2022 models with sweeping turn signal lights....anyone want to buy my euro Tig 2 tail lights....lol, kidding, will have to wait a year.


----------



## RockVDub (Apr 6, 2010)

Does anyone have a solid reputable source for ordering the tails? I am in the US and have no idea what European vendor is a safe place to order new assemblies from. I am ready to do the swap on my 2019 Tiguan R-Line but I have no idea where to order these from. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

RockVDub said:


> Does anyone have a solid reputable source for ordering the tails? I am in the US and have no idea what European vendor is a safe place to order new assemblies from. I am ready to do the swap on my 2019 Tiguan R-Line but I have no idea where to order these from. Thanks in advance.


PM'd, there are a couple good options that the VW/Audi crowd uses quite regularly but they are not sponsors here as far as I know.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I just got some from eBay. Am I gonna get
Screwed now?? 


Kurt


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I just got some from eBay. Am I gonna get
> Screwed now??
> 
> 
> Kurt


Mine came from ebay as well...and they are like new.


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

nice job OP, they look great!


----------



## hgv (Aug 16, 2020)

I wonder if there's any chance of finding someone from Southern California to do this for me? I'm considering taking my car with me when returning to Europe next year but I don't have the tools or facilities to do the swap myself.


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

hgv said:


> I wonder if there's any chance of finding someone from Southern California to do this for me? I'm considering taking my car with me when returning to Europe next year but I don't have the tools or facilities to do the swap myself.


I’d give you a hand if you were in New England. Was very easy to do!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I have all the stuff to do it for over a month now. The lights and harness from Germany but I’m scared I’m gonna **** it up. I guess I’ll just start and follow the pics and instructions and hope for the best. 


Kurt


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I have all the stuff to do it for over a month now. The lights and harness from Germany but I’m scared I’m gonna **** it up. I guess I’ll just start and follow the pics and instructions and hope for the best.
> 
> 
> Kurt


It’s really straight forward. The hardest part is going through the flexible tube between the car and the trunk. Buy some extra long zip ties and that works pretty well. Otherwise, all the routing is pretty easy. I did my wife’s Tiguan about a month ago and my R about a year ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Kushdaiin said:


> It’s really straight forward. The hardest part is going through the flexible tube between the car and the trunk. Buy some extra long zip ties and that works pretty well. Otherwise, all the routing is pretty easy. I did my wife’s Tiguan about a month ago and my R about a year ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any advice for removing all the panels? That’s what scares me the most. 


Kurt


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

Take off the top piece and the two side trim pieces first. Go slowly. If you’re familiar with the spring clips they take a bit of force to get out. Next go for the main panel. Release this panel symmetrically across the car, make sure to start on the bottom closer to where the light/button (SEL/P) so you can release the harnesses. With the car portion, take off the top and side portions of the rear hatch gasket (car side). This will give you good access for wiring. I used a coat hanger (bent properly to not scratch the car) to fish the wire from the tail light up through the panel. Then zip ties through the flexible tube. I would honestly use the tutorial in this thread as much as possible. He’s done a great job. Be very cautious when removing the one side of the flexible hose. That’s probably the hardest part of the job. Be neat and use lots of zip ties. If you got your harness from Zero815, it should fit like a glove. Oh and before you even start, familiarize yourself with the harness light hookup so you’re not wasting time trying to figure that out while the cars apart. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Harness light hookup? What do you mean? And thanks for the tips! 


Kurt


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Harness light hookup? What do you mean? And thanks for the tips!
> 
> 
> Kurt


Just look over the harness from ZERO815 and make sure you see how they clip together, and clip to the factory harness. Careful on the small harness connectors, if they clip solid together they are hard to undue so make sure you clip them in when ready (there's a tiny little punch hole that you need to push in to release the small clips if you do and it will come apart).

Follow the guide as much as you can. The accordion grommet is the toughest part as suggested but once the roof liner is dropped down you should be able to see underneath and how to unclip at least the bottom portion of the grommet, the top (hatch side) you can leave connected if you want. You won't screw things up its honestly pretty straight forward but just take your time.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

mattchatr said:


> Just look over the harness from ZERO815 and make sure you see how they clip together, and clip to the factory harness. Careful on the small harness connectors, if they clip solid together they are hard to undue so make sure you clip them in when ready (there's a tiny little punch hole that you need to push in to release the small clips if you do and it will come apart).
> 
> Follow the guide as much as you can. The accordion grommet is the toughest part as suggested but once the roof liner is dropped down you should be able to see underneath and how to unclip at least the bottom portion of the grommet, the top (hatch side) you can leave connected if you want. You won't screw things up its honestly pretty straight forward but just take your time.


He actually labeled all the connectors for me on the harness. They say “right inner. Left inner etc”. That’s pretty cool. Thanks. 

One more thing. I have Scandinavian DRL activates. I should deactivate those before coding I assume? 

Thanks guys for the help. 


Kurt


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> He actually labeled all the connectors for me on the harness. They say “right inner. Left inner etc”. That’s pretty cool. Thanks.
> 
> One more thing. I have Scandinavian DRL activates. I should deactivate those before coding I assume?
> 
> ...


Hey Kurt, I had the same. It did mess them up a bit after coding with the new requirements but I did work around it later by changing a couple options that ZERO815 helped me out with. If you're dead set on it, do the coding as instructed and if something doesn't quite work let him know and he'll help you though it. I think it was as simple as changing a couple of channels that were set as day time running lights (Tagfahrlicht) but because the new lights and harness are effectively moving some of those around the left over Scandi coding was wrong for the new european setup. However, I also did some other changes to personalize my lights so you actually might be okay. Give it a try and see what happens.

This is the instruction I got from ZERO815 that helped me troubleshoot fixing my coding:
"Please double check Leuchte16 and Leuchte17 coding. I guess Lichtfunktion B/C/D/E/F 16/17 contains Tagfahrlicht/DRL. All lines should be as in my pdf. Only Lichtfunktion A as Blinken links(left) or rechts(right) Hellphase(Turn signal on) active, the rest needs to be not active."

Good luck!


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

mattchatr said:


> Hey Kurt, I had the same. It did mess them up a bit after coding with the new requirements but I did work around it later by changing a couple options that ZERO815 helped me out with. If you're dead set on it, do the coding as instructed and if something doesn't quite work let him know and he'll help you though it. I think it was as simple as changing a couple of channels that were set as day time running lights (Tagfahrlicht) but because the new lights and harness are effectively moving some of those around the left over Scandi coding was wrong for the new european setup. However, I also did some other changes to personalize my lights so you actually might be okay. Give it a try and see what happens.
> 
> This is the instruction I got from ZERO815 that helped me troubleshoot fixing my coding:
> "Please double check Leuchte16 and Leuchte17 coding. I guess Lichtfunktion B/C/D/E/F 16/17 contains Tagfahrlicht/DRL. All lines should be as in my pdf. Only Lichtfunktion A as Blinken links(left) or rechts(right) Hellphase(Turn signal on) active, the rest needs to be not active."
> ...













Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Thanks [mention]mattchatr [/mention] and [mention]ZERO815 [/mention] for the write up with pics, wiring harness and answering all my questions. I’m stoked!!


































Kurt


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Is there a link to order the adapter? Those look REALLY good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> Is there a link to order the adapter? Those look REALLY good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Search for ZERO815 user on this forum and PM him for details. He's not a sponsor so can't advertise pricing or otherwise.


----------



## silviu21 (Sep 19, 2020)

*wires*

what parts i have to open ?


----------



## macko71 (May 25, 2020)

*Another happy customer...*

Just a quick thank you to @ZERO815 for speedy production and delivery of the harness plus all the email support over the last week or so... and to @mattchatr for his writeup on the EU tail lights retrofit and very useful pictures. 

It all went smoothly apart from myself not doing my homework correctly and getting a set of UK (LHD) tail lights, that don't have a fog light (which I legally need over here)  So after a couple of hours of playing with ODB11 and coding and email exchange with @ZERO815 he asked "Do you have a fog light in there at all?" :-D Fortunately, I was able to get an inner left one quite cheaply on a local auction site, 3 minutes swap, and now I have a fully operational set of EU tail lights on an MQB NA Tiguan. 






One question though. I noticed that my new fog light goes off when I switch high beams on. This feels strange for me. I would like to have the foglight on when I am in a limited visibility situation and there's noone in front allowing me to ue high beams. Is this a normal setup? I am going to see if I can make it stay but maybe someone has already figured it out?


----------



## alanb18t (Jun 26, 2005)

macko71 said:


> *Another happy customer...*
> 
> Just a quick thank you to @ZERO815 for speedy production and delivery of the harness plus all the email support over the last week or so... and to @mattchatr for his writeup on the EU tail lights retrofit and very useful pictures.
> 
> ...


A stab in the dark here, but in Europe the headlight switch is different with 2 positions for fogs, first pull is front fogs, pull again for rear fog, did you install this? If you didn't and and are using the NA switch (with just one pull for front fogs) and then wired in/coded the rear fog to work with the front fogs then the fogs turning off when engaging high-beams is expected as the front fogs will do this on all vehicles. In Europe with the two stage/pull switch, I believe the rear fog stays on but front fogs are disabled. It's been a few years since I had my mk4 GTi (in the UK) but I believe this is what happened on mine (front fogs off with HB, rear fog stayed on when turned on).


----------



## macko71 (May 25, 2020)

alanb18t said:


> A stab in the dark here, but in Europe the headlight switch is different with 2 positions for fogs, first pull is front fogs, pull again for rear fog, did you install this? If you didn't and and are using the NA switch (with just one pull for front fogs) and then wired in/coded the rear fog to work with the front fogs then the fogs turning off when engaging high-beams is expected as the front fogs will do this on all vehicles. In Europe with the two stage/pull switch, I believe the rear fog stays on but front fogs are disabled. It's been a few years since I had my mk4 GTi (in the UK) but I believe this is what happened on mine (front fogs off with HB, rear fog stayed on when turned on).


Hi. Yes. I did change the light switch to one with 2 positions for front and rear fog lights. Also coded it properly.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

macko71 said:


> Hi. Yes. I did change the light switch to one with 2 positions for front and rear fog lights. Also coded it properly.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

This might help as well






VCDS (VAG-COM) codes and programmable options for Golf Mk7 - Page 28


Originally Posted by avdo_ Hey Miro, prefer not to cut anything. Should be easy (once I know how) to reverse the code if I decide to put the car back



www.vwwatercooled.com.au






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

If you code it so the fog lights don’t turn off when high beams are on, the rear fogs will stay on with High beams. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Bengador (Nov 12, 2020)

FYI, the Puebla VW plant use euro parts for ROW Tiguan, mine came from there with euro style tail lights. (My Tiguan has a mix of NA and Euro parts from factory, so weird)


----------



## Jiggie2 (Aug 28, 2017)

Amazing write up!! If we keep our tig this will be the next mod along with the headlights. Sucks they gave the atlas this style taillight but not the Tiguan lol.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Coming soon....Facelift Euro tail lights with dynamic turn signals......I've ordered the parts and ZERO815 is making the harness. Should be all here sometime by end of July, early August.

For a taste of what they've done already in China:


----------



## nikoleta (Jun 13, 2021)

mattchatr said:


> Coming soon....Facelift Euro tail lights with dynamic turn signals......I've ordered the parts and ZERO815 is making the harness. Should be all here sometime by end of July, early August.
> 
> For a taste of what they've done already in China:


Hi, can you tell me where you ordered the parts from? I have a 2020 VW Tiguan and we're moving to Bulgaria, taking the car with us so we'll need the euro tail lights. I also tried messaging ZERO815 but my account is too new to be messaging people I guess. I read your step by step from before and it was very helpful, thank you. The facelift taillights look amazing in the video.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Getting my new 2022 Euro Highline tail lights by Friday and I already have the cables and coding from ZERO815, will update on the weekend with the results....super stoked.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

nikoleta said:


> Hi, can you tell me where you ordered the parts from? I have a 2020 VW Tiguan and we're moving to Bulgaria, taking the car with us so we'll need the euro tail lights. I also tried messaging ZERO815 but my account is too new to be messaging people I guess. I read your step by step from before and it was very helpful, thank you. The facelift taillights look amazing in the video.


Cars245...if you make a few more posts you'll be able to PM.

Part numbers are:
5NA945207G 
5NA945208G 
5NA945307H 
5NA945308H


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Done and Done! Everything works perfectly. Having done this a few times now (on my Golf R and the Tiguan), it was pretty easy. Coding from Zero815 was perfect as well....huge shout out to him and the work he's done on others Arteon's etc...the cabling now is the perfect length and fantastic quality.

Notes: Same install as before except due to the nature of the complex lights there are a couple extra lengths to run up through the accordion grommet - it was a little tighter but still pretty easy. The key is using one of those nice beefy zip ties as a cable snake, and electrical tape. Also, I did not do the rear fog even though it is in the drivers side light. There just isn't enough wiring left in the NA vehicle to hack so you will have to run a line up to the BCM....maybe I'll do it later.

Now for the video and pics (ignore the slight flickering in the video, its smooth in real life). 

VIDEOS: click to watch and open up in new tab
 

PICTURES:


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

mattchatr said:


> Done and Done! Everything works perfectly. Having done this a few times now (on my Golf R and the Tiguan), it was pretty easy. Coding from Zero815 was perfect as well....huge shout out to him and the work he's done on others Arteon's etc...the cabling now is the perfect length and fantastic quality.
> 
> Notes: Same install as before except due to the nature of the complex lights there are a couple extra lengths to run up through the accordion grommet - it was a little tighter but still pretty easy. The key is using one of those nice beefy zip ties as a cable snake, and electrical tape. Also, I did not do the rear fog even though it is in the drivers side light. There just isn't enough wiring left in the NA vehicle to hack so you will have to run a line up to the BCM....maybe I'll do it later.
> 
> ...


Can’t get video to work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Can’t get video to work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doesn't work in tapatalk, use a real browser.


----------



## brew_daugus (Jan 23, 2012)

So does the brake light like ascend when you apply the brakes? What is happening when the chevron lights alternate up and down?


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

brew_daugus said:


> So does the brake light like ascend when you apply the brakes? What is happening when the chevron lights alternate up and down?


Sorry Ascend? They just flip down to a brighter alternate pattern. In the Video it shows the lights on keep in mind so when you hit the brake it just flips. Kind of nice rather than just turning brighter like most brake lights, the changing positions grabs attention. When the lights are off, you'll only see the lower chevrons come on during breaking.


----------



## brew_daugus (Jan 23, 2012)

mattchatr said:


> Sorry Ascend? They just flip down to a brighter alternate pattern. In the Video it shows the lights on keep in mind so when you hit the brake it just flips. Kind of nice rather than just turning brighter like most brake lights, the changing positions grabs attention. When the lights are off, you'll only see the lower chevrons come on during breaking.


I was talking about how early in both videos the upper chevrons light up sequentially from inside to outside. I see now though, very cool. This one is going on the 'Mods to do' list.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

brew_daugus said:


> I was talking about how early in both videos the upper chevrons light up sequentially from inside to outside. I see now though, very cool. This one is going on the 'Mods to do' list.


Ah gotcha, that is just a startup feature (leaving home) when the car is unlocked.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Nice. Are there any cables you need to run from the BCM? Or is it like the Arteon where the connections are all in the rear + coding?


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

M Diddy said:


> Nice. Are there any cables you need to run from the BCM? Or is it like the Arteon where the connections are all in the rear + coding?


Correct. The Arteon was the test vehicle for this setup that Zero815 worked with so it is the same. You will only need to run a cable up to the BCM if you want the rear fog lights.


----------



## Stonyo (Jul 21, 2021)

Great looking Tail lights Mattchatr

I checked Cars245 for the parts and I see them with no photo available. I'm going to assume they are the correct ones and same as you purchased.

Curious to know if anyone has these in the US or if they are illegal? I noticed you are in Canada and I saw another post here from someone moving to Bulgaria looking to get these but no US members with these?

Can I instal these on a US car? Thanks so much. I'll keep the group posted if I do order these.
An indy shop near me quoted about $750 in labor costs to install these 6+ hours of time. 

I wish I had tools or a garage or a lift and I would try this myself but I guess I have no choice...


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Stonyo said:


> Great looking Tail lights Mattchatr
> 
> I checked Cars245 for the parts and I see them with no photo available. I'm going to assume they are the correct ones and same as you purchased.
> 
> ...


6 hours....no way. It took me 2 hrs this go around and maybe 4 the first time on my Golf (including coding). Its relatively easy to do them. They are not NA approved though the only reason they wouldn't be is because of the dynamic turn signals...we have some weird rule about needing a certain amount of initial light on when blinking which is why the Audi's look so stupid in NA right now with the dynamic turn signals and the additional blinking light. Canada and the US have very similar rules. Europe, at least some parts, require amber turn signals so thats likely why the folks moving there needed to swap out tail lights, they would likely need an inspection to import the vehicle. My European Pre-facelift tails had amber turn signals as well. At any rate, no one is going to stop you for them. They're bright, and they work. The part numbers I listed are the ones you need and do include the drivers side fog light if you ever want to add that later. Don't forget to order the harness adapter from Zero815.


----------



## Stonyo (Jul 21, 2021)

mattchatr said:


> 6 hours....no way. It took me 2 hrs this go around and maybe 4 the first time on my Golf (including coding). Its relatively easy to do them. They are not NA approved though the only reason they wouldn't be is because of the dynamic turn signals...we have some weird rule about needing a certain amount of initial light on when blinking which is why the Audi's look so stupid in NA right now with the dynamic turn signals and the additional blinking light. Canada and the US have very similar rules. Europe, at least some parts, require amber turn signals so thats likely why the folks moving there needed to swap out tail lights, they would likely need an inspection to import the vehicle. My European Pre-facelift tails had amber turn signals as well. At any rate, no one is going to stop you for them. They're bright, and they work. The part numbers I listed are the ones you need and do include the drivers side fog light if you ever want to add that later. Don't forget to order the harness adapter from Zero815.


 Great feedback thanks so much. I'll probably pass on them knowing all of this now. I think I'll end up spending $1.5K for all in and I'm not sure its worth it especially if it is illegal in the US. I'm in CA and its probably even more strict here. Who knows. They do look very cool though, great upgrade.

I guess I'll have to live with some minor mods for now. window tint, nuespeed power module, lowering, front splitter. Thats about it. My brakes feel like **** and vibrate under heavyish load and its an annoying feeling. Been reading the threads about that one...


----------



## VolksT (Aug 22, 2018)

mattchatr said:


> *Tail Lights Parts:*
> 5NA945207C - Left Outer
> 5NA945208C - Right Outer
> 5NA945307D - Left Inner
> ...



So random question, if my taillight P/N's on the new ones are :

5NA945207A - Left Outer
5NA945208A - Right Outer
5NA945307B - Left Inner
5NA945308B - Right Inner

Will these still work? I found some used ones on Ebay from Germany, which look identical, I'm going to restore them to like new and hopefully get the harness from ZERO815.

Second question does anyone have ZERO815's Email? I can't seem to send any pm's on vortex.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

VolksT said:


> So random question, if my taillight P/N's on the new ones are :
> 
> 5NA945207A - Left Outer
> 5NA945208A - Right Outer
> ...


I don't know what the difference is but if you google them and look at pictures does it show them somewhere? I got my part numbers from Zero815. If you can't PM its likely because you're new and you just need to give it a little time. You've only had 3 posts so it just takes a bit to kick in.


----------



## kjs_1.8T (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi @ZERO815 can you get in touch regarding purchasing a harness for this conversion?










I am not able to send you a DM due to my permissions


----------



## VolksT (Aug 22, 2018)

Thank you Matt, appreciate it, i'll post a couple more times, I'm also wanting to buy the harness kjs_1.8T


----------



## VolksT (Aug 22, 2018)

kjs_1.8T said:


> Hi @ZERO815 can you get in touch regarding purchasing a harness for this conversion?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are pretty sweet, i purchased used and i'm going to restore them, they have a couple small scratches. Fingers crossed all works


----------



## VolksT (Aug 22, 2018)

mattchatr said:


> I don't know what the difference is but if you google them and look at pictures does it show them somewhere? I got my part numbers from Zero815. If you can't PM its likely because you're new and you just need to give it a little time. You've only had 3 posts so it just takes a bit to kick in.


Thank you


----------



## kjs_1.8T (Feb 20, 2012)

VolksT said:


> Thank you Matt, appreciate it, i'll post a couple more times, I'm also wanting to buy the harness kjs_1.8T


Finally got in touch with Michael. Excellent person and well recommended


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

kjs_1.8T said:


> Finally got in touch with Michael. Excellent person and well recommended


Great! I did reach out and let him know you were looking on this thread so glad you connected.


----------



## kjs_1.8T (Feb 20, 2012)

mattchatr said:


> Great! I did reach out and let him know you were looking on this thread so glad you connected.


Thank you sir!!  

In the end I decided to go OEM route i.e. adding wires to BCM for the tail lights. This way I get to learn more about the MQB light configurations  

I am pretty clued with the wiring after getting the wire diagrams from Erwin, however still need to figure out on coding.


----------



## rjboonstra (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks. I also did this retrofit a while back and agree that ZERO815’s harness and VagCom instructions are excellent. The only downside is that once in a blue moon the dealership updates the ECU and resets my VagCom changes. I too think these taillights look super sharp!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kjs_1.8T (Feb 20, 2012)

Well I finally got everything installed and wired OEM.

@ZERO815 helped along the journey, awesome person and lots of patience while I installed the harness I made.
We ran into a bit of issue with inner brake lamps but I got it resolved in the end.

All in all very happy with the lights as it really lifts the rear  it's wired as if it came from factory including the coding.


----------



## kjs_1.8T (Feb 20, 2012)

Next project will be the OEM LED headlights


----------



## RichardNixonsHead (Aug 31, 2009)

mattchatr said:


> Ah gotcha, that is just a startup feature (leaving home) when the car is unlocked.


Is there any reason, or any indication that anything has changed electrically or coding'wise so this shouldn't work in a NA 2022 model? We're lining up for a SEL R-Line and I sooo want to add these.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

RichardNixonsHead said:


> Is there any reason, or any indication that anything has changed electrically or coding'wise so this shouldn't work in a NA 2022 model? We're lining up for a SEL R-Line and I sooo want to add these.


Main question is can the lights coding be done in the 2022 or is it blocked by VWs SFD


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

I doubt any changes would negate the option, as long as Zero815 or someone can look at the coding and see if its the same. The lights effectively are the same so there is no reason I can think of this not working. In most cases the harness and coding is just changing what they do and piggy-backing off of wiring thats moved around to fit the purpose. I don't see why it wouldn't work at all. I would reach out to Zero815 and ask.


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

Finally got around to installing the facelift tail lights over the weekend, big thanks to Mattchatr and Zero815 for providing all the information needed to knock this out.

Purchased the lights through E-ACCA.com which was 115 dollars less expensive than Cars245. Two of the tail light part numbers have changed, below are the most up to date part numbers. 

5NA945207J (replaced 5NA945207G) 
5NA945208J (replaced 5NA945208G)
5NA945307H
5NA945308H


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

Is this a dynamic turn signal?


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Passatb7tdi said:


> Is this a dynamic turn signal?


The newest version are, yes. You can click on my pics and one of them is a video.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

mattchatr said:


> The newest version are, yes. You can click on my pics and one of them is a video.


check your PM


----------



## alanaround (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm looking at this for a winter project, especially now with the dynamic rears. I had the non-dynamic LED rears on my 7.5 GTi, so assume it's a similar process of pulling through the harness from the trunk lid and tying it into the outer tails (plus coding)? The only reason you'd need to run from the front is if you're doing the rear fog?


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Yup, all correct.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

ec2k1gt said:


> Finally got around to installing the facelift tail lights over the weekend, big thanks to Mattchatr and Zero815 for providing all the information needed to knock this out.
> 
> Purchased the lights through E-ACCA.com which was 115 dollars less expensive than Cars245. Two of the tail light part numbers have changed, below are the most up to date part numbers.
> 
> ...


@ec2k1gt Is E-ACCA a legit site? Haven't heard of that one before. Any idea how much shipping was to the US?


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

M Diddy said:


> @ec2k1gt Is E-ACCA a legit site? Haven't heard of that one before. Any idea how much shipping was to the US?


Yes, have used them several times. Shipping can be pricey but you still save and not sure about to the States but to Canada it was reasonable given the total weight and cost. Before checking out you can get an estimate.


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

M Diddy said:


> @ec2k1gt Is E-ACCA a legit site? Haven't heard of that one before. Any idea how much shipping was to the US?


Yes, I've used them on several occasions they are legitimate. Like mattchatr mentioned shipping can be pricey, however shipping on the tail lights wasn't bad, I believe I paid 44 bucks to have them shipped to Michigan.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Got a quote for 42 shipping. Really not bad. I'll be picking up a set for the wife's 22. Just need to hear back from Zero to get the harness.


----------



## alanaround (Jun 8, 2011)

ec2k1gt said:


> Yes, I've used them on several occasions they are legitimate. Like mattchatr mentioned shipping can be pricey, however shipping on the tail lights wasn't bad, I believe I paid 44 bucks to have them shipped to Michigan.


this info is good to hear, I ordered and paid but haven’t got a shipping date yet, they’ve been good with communication though. Harness also arrived this week, so looking forward to getting started 👍


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Lights ordered and cable from Zero as well. Looking forward to installing them.


----------



## alanaround (Jun 8, 2011)

M Diddy said:


> Lights ordered and cable from Zero as well. Looking forward to installing them.


Nice! My lights should arrive this week - just need to clear out my garage so I can get space to work inside


----------



## wolfsburgz (Jun 6, 2011)

2022 w/ LED sequentials. I unfortunately did not have the time to do the install myself. I dropped the car off at NLS (Nothing Leaves Stock). Apparently there were some differences in the coding from ZERO’s guide for a 22 MY.

The only thing I noticed was the unlock slow sweep. I reached out to ZERO so hopefully we can get that all sorted. Maybe there was just a setting that the shop and I missed. Everything else seems to function as expected.

Video:


http://imgur.com/a/XCDj8qS


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

wolfsburgz said:


> 2022 w/ LED sequentials. I unfortunately did not have the time to do the install myself. I dropped the car off at NLS (Nothing Leaves Stock). Apparently there were some differences in the coding from ZERO’s guide for a 22 MY.
> 
> The only thing I noticed was the unlock slow sweep. I reached out to ZERO so hopefully we can get that all sorted. Maybe there was just a setting that the shop and I missed. Everything else seems to function as expected.
> 
> ...


Sweet, if you figure out the slow sweep for when the car turns off let me know. There is one for both turning the car on and off and only the on function works for me.


----------



## alanaround (Jun 8, 2011)

wolfsburgz said:


> 2022 w/ LED sequentials. I unfortunately did not have the time to do the install myself. I dropped the car off at NLS (Nothing Leaves Stock). Apparently there were some differences in the coding from ZERO’s guide for a 22 MY.
> 
> The only thing I noticed was the unlock slow sweep. I reached out to ZERO so hopefully we can get that all sorted. Maybe there was just a setting that the shop and I missed. Everything else seems to function as expected.
> 
> ...


Nice, they look great! My tails are on the FedEx delivery truck today so going to give this a go this weekend during the warmer weather window.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

wolfsburgz said:


> Nothing Leaves Stock


You're like 40 minutes from me. NLS isn't far from my house at all.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

wolfsburgz said:


> 2022 w/ LED sequentials. I unfortunately did not have the time to do the install myself. I dropped the car off at NLS (Nothing Leaves Stock). Apparently there were some differences in the coding from ZERO’s guide for a 22 MY.
> 
> The only thing I noticed was the unlock slow sweep. I reached out to ZERO so hopefully we can get that all sorted. Maybe there was just a setting that the shop and I missed. Everything else seems to function as expected.
> 
> ...


Also, noticed your lights don't do the startup sequence, or am I missing something?


----------



## wolfsburgz (Jun 6, 2011)

That startup sequence is something I’m still trying to figure out currently. Everything else is working as expected.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

wolfsburgz said:


> That startup sequence is something I’m still trying to figure out currently. Everything else is working as expected.


Zero 815 has the startup sequence coding, but we haven't figure out the shut off sequence yet.


----------



## wolfsburgz (Jun 6, 2011)

mattchatr said:


> Zero 815 has the startup sequence coding, but we haven't figure out the shut off sequence yet.


For some reason its not working correctly on mine and the brake lights show up instead on unlock (minus top light). We're currently working it out now via DM's


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

wolfsburgz said:


> For some reason its not working correctly on mine and the brake lights show up instead on unlock (minus top light). We're currently working it out now via DM's


Awesome. Please let me know if you get it worked out. I have a 22 SEL Rline Im installing the lights on as well, so, any coding updates would be helpful.


----------



## hoppster (Jun 12, 2020)

Finally got this done on my ‘20 SE. Thanks to @ZERO815 for the harness & instructions. Bought the non-dynamic euro tails from eBay Germany, used, tho in new condition. Works great. 

Question: any way to get the rear side markers to light up?


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Euro's don't have rear side markers. It's only a NA thing.

(I retro fitted euro's on my Canadian tiguan as well).


----------



## Woozlewrangler (Nov 28, 2014)

ec2k1gt said:


> Finally got around to installing the facelift tail lights over the weekend, big thanks to Mattchatr and Zero815 for providing all the information needed to knock this out.
> 
> Purchased the lights through E-ACCA.com which was 115 dollars less expensive than Cars245. Two of the tail light part numbers have changed, below are the most up to date part numbers.
> 
> ...





mattchatr said:


> Yup, all correct.





alanaround said:


> I'm looking at this for a winter project, especially now with the dynamic rears. I had the non-dynamic LED rears on my 7.5 GTi, so assume it's a similar process of pulling through the harness from the trunk lid and tying it into the outer tails (plus coding)? The only reason you'd need to run from the front is if you're doing the rear fog?


Wondering this as well as I intend on using the rear fog. Do you know if running to the front involves more headliner removal and/or other panel removals?


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

Woozlewrangler said:


> Wondering this as well as I intend on using the rear fog. Do you know if running to the front involves more headliner removal and/or other panel removals?


My understanding is that it would involve running wiring from the tail lights directly to the BCM.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Yeah, so rather than headliner you would probably run it along the door sills along the floor. The BCM is on the drivers side behind the OBD2 connection. It's a bit of work to get to it but you would need to know where to plug in. I don't have any of that info. I've added Fogs to my Golf R that I utilized the BCM and factory GTI wiring but I had instructions on how to do it. Unless you have someone to point you in the right direction its going to be a bit of work to research.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

wolfsburgz said:


> For some reason its not working correctly on mine and the brake lights show up instead on unlock (minus top light). We're currently working it out now via DM's


@wolfsburgz Were you able to get this figured out? My lights will be here Monday so I might be installing them soon.


----------



## alanaround (Jun 8, 2011)

fitted mine last night - I couldn't get the cables through the right-hand accordion conduit so went around it to test (will circle back this weekend). Seems to work great, the only thing I noticed is that two of the values in the instructions are not available on my vehicle ('Innenlicht'), so I set them to the English equivalent ('Interior lamp') and I haven't seen any issues so far. They look fantastic


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

alanaround said:


> Innenlicht


Innenlicht is Interior Light in german. 

Had this same question on my Arteon.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

These jawns showed up last night... 

Just need it to go above fridgid so I can install them.


----------



## alanaround (Jun 8, 2011)

M Diddy said:


> There jawns showed up last night...
> 
> Just need it to go above fridgid so I can install them.
> 
> View attachment 150701



exciting! I had the same issue (waiting for temperature to rise) - I then also realized my VCDS cable was too old so quickly ordered a replacement and waited for it to arrive


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

alanaround said:


> exciting! I had the same issue (waiting for temperature to rise) - I then also realized my VCDS cable was too old so quickly ordered a replacement and waited for it to arrive


Yeah, I did the IQ tails on my Arteon already. Wish I had a garage I could use. Just have to wait for the temp to come up.


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

M Diddy said:


> These jawns showed up last night...
> 
> Just need it to go above fridgid so I can install them.
> 
> View attachment 150701


I have a 2022 SEL/Highline too. Did you install yours? Do you have to run a cable to the front of the car? Thanks!


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

KrUsTyX said:


> I have a 2022 SEL/Highline too. Did you install yours? Do you have to run a cable to the front of the car? Thanks!


Just installed them and ran the wires. Going to do the coding now.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Coding done and they work perfectly. They do the dance when you unlock like on my Arteon. Dynamic turns work perfectly as do the brake lights.


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

Planning on doing this upgrade as well on my 22' SEL R-Line. I did my MK7 GTI back in 2015 with the euro tails and rear fog. To avoid tapping into the BCM, I did my rear fog in my GTI was to use the reverse light wire pin on the LH taillight and pin it to the rear fog pin, then code it to become a rear fog. Then I "Y" spliced the RH reverse light wire and ran it to the LH side, however I had to upgrade to LED reverse lights to avoid getting an error code due to the incandescent bulbs. They've been working perfectly fine for the last 6 1/2 years.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

KrUsTyX said:


> I have a 2022 SEL/Highline too. Did you install yours? Do you have to run a cable to the front of the car? Thanks!


You don't need to run any wires from the BCM to the lights unless you want to configure a rear fog. I just used Zero's wiring kit (used with my Arteon as well) and then changed the coding.

Just like my Arteon too, I broke one of the driver's side wire accordion grommets trying to remove it. Those things are super fragile. Shouldn't be an issue tho.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

M Diddy said:


> Coding done and they work perfectly. They do the dance when you unlock like on my Arteon. Dynamic turns work perfectly as do the brake lights.


WE need VIDEO ..... dooo itttttttt


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Burkett.ACB said:


> WE need VIDEO ..... dooo itttttttt


I plan on washing the cars tomorrow. Will shoot one.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Burkett.ACB said:


> WE need VIDEO ..... dooo itttttttt


Thread #49 above, I have a video of them on my 2019. Just have to click one of the first two images to see it.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Keep telling myself, just get your tune, and we done... but more and more #_%(*Y keeps appearing that I want... VW is a drug...


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

I'm worried about that accordian gromet. The one I broke on my Arteon seems to be holding on really well and looks fine. 

The one on the Tig that I broke is definitley hanging down. I'm going to need to replace that sooner rather than later.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

M Diddy said:


> I'm worried about that accordian gromet. The one I broke on my Arteon seems to be holding on really well and looks fine.
> 
> The one on the Tig that I broke is definitley hanging down. I'm going to need to replace that sooner rather than later.


I broke mine on my Golf R. Just ended up using some silicone, masking tape and a couple days with the hatch closed in dry weather. Replacing the gromet will be a PITA, with all that wire to disconnect and rerun through the loom. Big project. Something has to be done though as there is a lot of water that builds up around it....I wipe down the inside of my doors after washing the car and there is always lots of water around the gromet under the hatch..


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I beleive there is a youtube video by shopdap replacing this gromet.

Yup:


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

jonese said:


> I beleive there is a youtube video by shopdap replacing this gromet.
> 
> Yup:


Yeah, Mine is the drivers side. I recall seeing this now and when he said you also need to take apart the 3rd brake light, spoiler, taking the wiring looms apart, etc I was thinking.....silicone!


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

mattchatr said:


> I broke mine on my Golf R. Just ended up using some silicone, masking tape and a couple days with the hatch closed in dry weather. Replacing the gromet will be a PITA, with all that wire to disconnect and rerun through the loom. Big project. Something has to be done though as there is a lot of water that builds up around it....I wipe down the inside of my doors after washing the car and there is always lots of water around the gromet under the hatch..


I found these. Having someone print me up two. They look like they should work.









Wire Harness Boot for Rear Hatch Group Vag FIX by Gc9n


Did you Manage to Break the little "tooth" from your rear wire harness tube boot because you added a rear camera or whatever???? No problem , these are 2 parts for the top and bottom plug , just print them upside down to prevent supports You need to Glue the Part in order to work , The glue have...




www.thingiverse.com


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

And the finished product:






Not sure which startup sequence I like better though.


----------



## alanaround (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice, quite like the Arteon startup sequence too. I broke a gromet in my GTI but it seemed to still stay up or hook in enough you couldn’t really tell. My Tig one I broke doing this install does hang down so might try those printed adapters you posted above. Let me know how you get on once you have them printed


----------



## alanaround (Jun 8, 2011)

Quick question, as my method may be flawed; when you’re working on getting the cables through the accordion, are you running a fish wire (cable tie) through first and pulling it back through or taping the wire to the cable tie and pushing through? Despite this being my 4th accordion, the passenger-side one seems challenging and I keep losing the wire halfway through. I also thought that the rubber on the accordion may be less flexible given it’s 3 outside at the moment


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

alanaround said:


> Quick question, as my method may be flawed; when you’re working on getting the cables through the accordion, are you running a fish wire (cable tie) through first and pulling it back through or taping the wire to the cable tie and pushing through? Despite this being my 4th accordion, the passenger-side one seems challenging and I keep losing the wire halfway through. I also thought that the rubber on the accordion may be less flexible given it’s 3 outside at the moment


Fish it through, tape the wires onto the ziptie, and pull it through....you'll have a heck of a time pushing it through vs pulling.


----------



## alanaround (Jun 8, 2011)

Sounds good, that’s what I’ve been attempting/doing so far with the others. Thanks


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

mattchatr said:


> Fish it through, tape the wires onto the ziptie, and pull it through....you'll have a heck of a time pushing it through vs pulling.


This is what I used as well. It's much easier once you disconnect the accordians. I'll let you know how that printed fix goes. They should be here today. Need to wait for it to warm up a bit to put one in.


----------



## alanaround (Jun 8, 2011)

M Diddy said:


> This is what I used as well. It's much easier once you disconnect the accordians. I'll let you know how that printed fix goes. They should be here today. Need to wait for it to warm up a bit to put one in.


Cool. I got it figured out last night, amazing what proper light and patience can achieve 😂


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

alanaround said:


> Nice, quite like the Arteon startup sequence too. I broke a gromet in my GTI but it seemed to still stay up or hook in enough you couldn’t really tell. My Tig one I broke doing this install does hang down so might try those printed adapters you posted above. Let me know how you get on once you have them printed


So those 3D printed adapters work PERFECTLY! I didn't even have to glue it in. It fits so snugly, I installed it and then popped it back into place. Its holding super tight and not falling down any more. Cost me 5 bucks to get them printed. What a life saver.


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

M Diddy said:


> Just installed them and ran the wires. Going to do the coding now.


Edit, just saw your next post  so install the light, the wire adapter and coding? So it's quite simple?

You still need to wire everything thru the hatch/pillars/rear of the headliner right?

Thanks


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

KrUsTyX said:


> Edit, just saw your next post  so install the light, the wire adapter and coding? So it's quite simple?
> 
> You still need to wire everything thru the hatch/pillars/rear of the headliner right?
> 
> Thanks


Yup. But that's all it is. Run the cables, install lights, and the a couple coding changes.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

M Diddy said:


> So those 3D printed adapters work PERFECTLY! I didn't even have to glue it in. It fits so snugly, I installed it and then popped it back into place. Its holding super tight and not falling down any more. Cost me 5 bucks to get them printed. What a life saver.


Nice! Great find. almost need to buy a bunch of those and stock up for future projects ;-)


----------



## alanaround (Jun 8, 2011)

M Diddy said:


> So those 3D printed adapters work PERFECTLY! I didn't even have to glue it in. It fits so snugly, I installed it and then popped it back into place. Its holding super tight and not falling down any more. Cost me 5 bucks to get them printed. What a life saver.


Fantastic. Good to hear 👍


----------



## Ungratefulalien (8 mo ago)

Hi @ZERO815, can you please PM me to order the harnesses for the EURO LED tail lights and fit them on North American 2019 Tiguan, still new on the chat but I'll try directly when I can. Thanks


----------



## coolmike41 (Jul 3, 2010)

alanaround said:


> Nice, quite like the Arteon startup sequence too. I broke a gromet in my GTI but it seemed to still stay up or hook in enough you couldn’t really tell. My Tig one I broke doing this install does hang down so might try those printed adapters you posted above. Let me know how you get on once you have them printed


@alanaround @mattchatr @M Diddy 
may be a dumb question on my end but how exactly does the grommet break? im looking to do the install soon and am worried about this.

Are you guys just fishing wires through the accordion or are you trying to remove the accordion piece from the body and the clip breaks? Is it even possible to fish the harness through without removing the accordion?


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Yes to all questions above.....its easiest to disconnect at least one end, however, and the clip can break if you just yank on the wrong end. My instructions go over how best to see the retainer side from under the car body end of the gromet (not the hatch side) and remove that side easier.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

coolmike41 said:


> @alanaround @mattchatr @M Diddy
> may be a dumb question on my end but how exactly does the grommet break? im looking to do the install soon and am worried about this.
> 
> Are you guys just fishing wires through the accordion or are you trying to remove the accordion piece from the body and the clip breaks? Is it even possible to fish the harness through without removing the accordion?


The second part. It's almost impossible to fish through without trying to unclip the accordian grommets due to the amount of room in them and the curves. You pretty much need to remove at least one side so you can straighten it out. 

On both my cars, I broke the first side I removed but, once I saw how it goes, not the other side. Just really need to be careful. The clips are pretty fragile.

If one does break, those 3D printed clips work perfectly to replace them on the Tiguan. My Arteon has different sized accordians, so it doesn't work for them though.


----------



## wrdvento (Dec 30, 1999)

Hey M Diddy,
I read thru the whole post so forgive me if you stated it but where did you get your lights from? Looking to add them to my 2022 as well

Saw you aren;t from from NLS. I'm not far from Quakertown either.

Thanks


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

wrdvento said:


> Hey M Diddy,
> I read thru the whole post so forgive me if you stated it but where did you get your lights from? Looking to add them to my 2022 as well
> 
> Saw you aren;t from from NLS. I'm not far from Quakertown either.
> ...


Post #77 states the latest version of the lights - I'm not sure there was much variation from the original ones I posted that I bought for this project. I got mine from e-acca as well.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

wrdvento said:


> Hey M Diddy,
> I read thru the whole post so forgive me if you stated it but where did you get your lights from? Looking to add them to my 2022 as well
> 
> Saw you aren;t from from NLS. I'm not far from Quakertown either.
> ...


eAcca my dude. They were more expensive than my Arteon IQ lights.


----------



## coolmike41 (Jul 3, 2010)

M Diddy said:


> eAcca my dude. They were more expensive than my Arteon IQ lights.


@wrdvento eAcca is a popular one but i actually used oemvwshop


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

I have a brand new set for sale for the 2022 if anybody is interested. Full tail + harnesses + install instructions. 

Sent from my 2201116PG using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

KrUsTyX said:


> I have a brand new set for sale for the 2022 if anybody is interested. Full tail + harnesses + install instructions.
> 
> Sent from my 2201116PG using Tapatalk


How much?


----------



## Dbcooper14_ (1 mo ago)

mattchatr said:


> PM'd, there are a couple good options that the VW/Audi crowd uses quite regularly but they are not sponsors here as far as I know.


 Good evening,

any chance you can forward me this information as well? can't seem to find a reputable source


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Dbcooper14_ said:


> Good evening,
> 
> any chance you can forward me this information as well? can't seem to find a reputable source


e-acca and cars245


----------



## Dbcooper14_ (1 mo ago)

thank you!


----------



## drako_amg (1 mo ago)

Hi friends, I am new on this forum. It's amazing a lot of good info about vw cars...I am looking for this kit Full tail + harnesses + install instructions for Tiguan 2021 from Canada. I need modify to EU version lights. Please anyone can how I can purchase it?
Regards!


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

Just received mine from OEMVWShop in the Czech Republic, can wait to install them. The quality is way superior than the NAR tails. I'll post some pictures when I get to them.


----------



## drako_amg (1 mo ago)

mattchatr said:


> ....at least I think so.
> 
> Haven't seen any others post with completed swaps in NA and I had worked with forum member ZERO815 in creating his first harness for the Tiguan. He has done extensive work on the MQB Golf platform (sweeping turn signal tail lights on the GTI and R, for example). See image below of his Harness.
> 
> ...


Hi mate, very good work it just I need. How can I contact with ZERO815?? For purchase the wirings and correct codding for me.

Thanks you very much for your work.
Regards.


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

Installed my IQ Light Euro taillights last night, roughly about 2 1/2 hrs total time from disassembly to doing VCDS adaptations. I'm very satisfied with the results.


----------



## euge9510 (1 mo ago)

Hi, I installed the Euro Lights on my NAR MK2 and also just received the Euro Switch that has both front and rear fog. Can someone point me in the right direction to activate the rear fogs? Thanks in advance


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

For the rear fog, coding changes are:

Module $09 hex09
ENG141656-ENG141991-Außenlicht_uebergreifend-LDS_mit_Nebel_Schlusslicht
change from "No" to "active"

And while you are there, you might as well turn on the dash warning if you have rear fog on at high speeds:
ENG141648-ENG115782-Aussenlicht_Heck-Nebelschlusslicht Warngeschwindigkeit
change from "No" to "active"
ENG141648-ENG115782-Aussenlicht_Heck-Nebelschlusslicht Warngeschwindigkeit
change from "0 km/h" to whatever you see fit. I put 80 km/h

You can also add the fog light as a warning for energy consumption. This is completely optional.
Module $17 hex17
IDE06753-MAS06296-Efficiency program display-Comfort use rear fog light
from "not activated" to "activated"


----------



## euge9510 (1 mo ago)

jonese said:


> For the rear fog, coding changes are:
> 
> Module $09 hex09
> ENG141656-ENG141991-Außenlicht_uebergreifend-LDS_mit_Nebel_Schlusslicht
> ...


Any chance you know what it would be on OBD11? Thanks!


----------



## euge9510 (1 mo ago)

jonese said:


> For the rear fog, coding changes are:
> 
> Module $09 hex09
> ENG141656-ENG141991-Außenlicht_uebergreifend-LDS_mit_Nebel_Schlusslicht
> ...


Any chance you know what this will be for OBD11? Thanks


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I don't use that tool. You should be able to do individual adaptations with it however.


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

Did mine a few weeks back, very nice upgrade! Now I have all dynamic turn signals, including the mirrors.


----------



## voltmannmichael (6 mo ago)

hello everyone

I'm from Germany and came across this thread through the Google search function. I have a question about the coding of my Tiguan 2022. I got the rear lights and the cable separately and only need the coding. Can this be purchased from ZER0815, or is it public knowledge? In Germany it is only ever offered as a complete package and is therefore very difficult to obtain.
Thanks in advance


----------



## dekoi (17 d ago)

KrUsTyX said:


> I have a brand new set for sale for the 2022 if anybody is interested. Full tail + harnesses + install instructions.
> 
> Sent from my 2201116PG using Tapatalk


I am very interested if you haven’t sold the kit yet


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

voltmannmichael said:


> hello everyone
> 
> I'm from Germany and came across this thread through the Google search function. I have a question about the coding of my Tiguan 2022. I got the rear lights and the cable separately and only need the coding. Can this be purchased from ZER0815, or is it public knowledge? In Germany it is only ever offered as a complete package and is therefore very difficult to obtain.
> Thanks in advance


The adaptations of the Leuchte channel mapping is a function of the wiring looms provided by someone like ZER0815. In his instructions, the necessary adaptations are provided.



Example from ZER0815's first page:


----------



## voltmannmichael (6 mo ago)

jonese said:


> The adaptations of the Leuchte channel mapping is a function of the wiring looms provided by someone like ZER0815. In his instructions, the necessary adaptations are provided.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, since I already have the cable sets, it's unfortunately uninteresting. Thanks anyway


.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

drako_amg said:


> Hi mate, very good work it just I need. How can I contact with ZERO815?? For purchase the wirings and correct codding for me.
> 
> Thanks you very much for your work.
> Regards.


He's a forum member, just search for him and send a Private Message.


----------



## prin53 (4 d ago)

Hello @mattchatr, could you please ask @ZERO815 to contact me (I am not able to send private messages yet), as I am interested to buy harness and coding instructions?


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

prin53 said:


> Hello @mattchatr, could you please ask @ZERO815 to contact me (I am not able to send private messages yet), as I am interested to buy harness and coding instructions?


I've PM'd him for you. If you show more activity in the forums you'll be able to do more, including message forum members.


----------



## prin53 (4 d ago)

> I've PM'd him for you. If you show more activity in the forums you'll be able to do more, including message forum members.


Thank you very much!


----------

